# Audio Drivers



## BCBRAT43 (Sep 9, 2006)

I have no sound on my pc at the moment looks like I am missing the drivers. If there is anyone who know where I can get the right ones Please let me know. Here is the info of the computer.
Aspire T320
System S/N PTS080500541502CC2EK01
Main B ID F89M
Main B S/N 045V41501208
System BIOS VERSION R01-A1
SM BIOS VERSION 2.3
Hope this helps you too help me.
And if you could plz tell which drivers I need,was told that the sound is intergated in my mother board.:4-dontkno


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

We need to know the name brand and model of the motherboard, you can open the case, most times it is printed on it if this is a custom build, if its a name brand computer tell us what brand and the model number.

You could also install everest, it will tell you what motherboard you have.

http://majorgeeks.com/EVEREST_Free_Edition_d4181.html


----------



## BCBRAT43 (Sep 9, 2006)

I think this is what you need,
Field	Value
Motherboard ID	01/12/2004-Springdale-6A79AFKAC-00

Field	Value
Motherboard Name	Foxconn 865A01-G/865M01-G / QDI P4I865GA/GMA


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Drivers for Acer Aspire T320: http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/forms/AcerDrivers/Aspire T320.pdf?CFID=4255144&CFTOKEN=65137575

Download and install "Realtek Audio 5.10.0.5370".


----------

